# شرح بصور برنامج لحفظ ملفات الفلاش من المو&#157



## pola (17 مارس 2006)

*شرح بصور برنامج لحفظ ملفات الفلاش من المو&#157*

:36_1_3: 
FlashKeeper V3.0 
برنامج لحفظ ملفات الفلاش من المواقع

اضافة الى تحويل الفلاش الى exe والعكس وجعل الفلاش شاشة توقف 

وهنا الشرح بصورة 






















تحميل البرنامج هنا 


او هذا 
name: www.freeserials.com
sn: OMAWQWGF-ZXLHBHRQ-OOAQWQKZ-AYMICISR-OMAOOOIV
​


----------



## Michael (17 مارس 2006)

فعلا بولا البرنامج دة فية كام ميزة عن اى برنامج تاىن

جارى التحميل والتجربة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## pola (17 مارس 2006)

اوكية يا مايكل انا منتظر النتيجة
و يارب يعجبك


----------



## blackguitar (28 أبريل 2006)

*انا نزلت البرنامج بس مش فاهم ايه نوع الفلاشات اللى بينزلها*

*يعنى ممكن ينزل فلاشات من مواقع greetings ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ><)))))*> (5 يونيو 2006)

*لو معمولين من الفلاش يبقي ممكن:yaka: *


----------



## pola (5 يونيو 2006)

blackguitar قال:
			
		

> *انا نزلت البرنامج بس مش فاهم ايه نوع الفلاشات اللى بينزلها*
> 
> *يعنى ممكن ينزل فلاشات من مواقع greetings ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 

ايوة يا بلاك

انا جربتة كان بينزل كل ملفات الفلاش

من المواقع


----------

